# Two foxes



## secuono (Sep 20, 2020)

Got a lot of fox clips from last night.
Looking them over, crooked tailed fox is fine at 10pm, but 50 minutes later, it has an injured paw.
Straight tailed fox shows up at 12:49.
So, there's at least two foxes, they could of fought or crooked tail injured itself some other way.



Question.
Will they go after my barn cat if I stop allowing them to get scraps??


----------



## secuono (Sep 20, 2020)




----------



## WeegMisty (Sep 20, 2020)

This might be against he law, but I feel bad for the fox with the hurt foot! It wouldn't be surprised if he cam after your cat. We've had coyotes and raccoons kill our cat to many times. He may coemafte your cat whether you feed him or not. I wouldn't feed him though, you down wan them around, they may be little, but acne still hurt a kid or adult if it feels threatened. TO get him to go away, you can try both of these on amazon. The second thing might scare the cat to, so he will stay in for  a bit or until you can get rid of the fox. Good luck, and cool footage by the way! Avery


----------



## purplequeenvt (Sep 20, 2020)

Foxes will take cats, small dogs, and young/small lambs so it’s probably not wise to let them get comfortable with hanging around.


----------



## Baymule (Sep 21, 2020)

There is fox here, I hear them calling sometimes, have seen them too. But they stay away due to good fencing and mostly because of the dogs. LOL I agree, they are hunters and will take opportunities to eat.


----------



## secuono (Sep 21, 2020)

They literally live on property. 

I've been closing the trailer at night so they can't get in to eat, but then the cat pretends he doesn't know how to jump through the window. 🤦🏽‍♀️


----------

